# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Pil vergeten en ziek geweest

## 118

ik zit met een vraagje. in week een van de pil ben ik erg ziek geweest. kon niks binnenhouden. ook de pil niet. daarnaast ben ik hem ook nog 3x vergeten achter elkaar en heb toen 2dg achter elkaar 2 pillen tegelijk genomen. er kwam een lichte bloeding die een dag aan hield. ben vervolgens verder gegaan met de strip en zit nu in de stopweek maar krijg geen bloeding. normaal stop ik woendag (laatste pil) en wordt het dan zaterdag of zondag. nu echter niks. vanwegen gebruik morfine ben ik zowiezo al goed misselijk en heb ik hoofdpijn waardoor normale symthomen misschien niet opvallen van een evntuele zwangerschap. heb al 2 kindjes waar ik erg bij mee ben maar heb geen ervaring met pil en deze vergeten omdat hun geplant kwamen. wat is de kans op een zwangerschap? en kan het zijn dat mijn lichaam gewoon van slag is?

----------


## christel1

Ik zou moest ik jou zijn toch een zwangersschapstest halen bij de apotheek of drogist. Als je je pil overgeeft ben je al niet meer beschermt, toch zeker niet in de 1ste 2 weken van het pilgebruik dan is de kans op zwangerschap het gevaarlijkste. 2 pillen meteen slikken heeft geen enkele zin als je hem al 3 dagen vergeten was. Ik zou moest ik jou geweest zijn dan gewoon gestopt zijn met het slikken van de pil en gewacht hebben op mijn maandstonden of een condoom gebruikt hebben bij het vrijen. 
Ga toch maar eens langs bij de huisarts of doe een test, dan ben je zeker. 
Ik wil je geen schrik aanjagen maar mijn schoonzus is zo zwanger geworden van haar 3de kind. Ze had 1 keer overgegeven en had net daarvoor seks gehad en ja ze was zwanger. Moet nu wel zeggen, van haar 1ste 2 was ze ook gelijk zwanger na het stoppen met de pil (eerste maand al). 
Hopelijk ben je niet zwanger als je er niet klaar voor bent om nog een 3de kindje te krijgen. 
Veel succes.

----------


## 118

Heb ondertussen 2x kruidvat test gedaan. Negatief gelukkig. Echter ben ik nog steeds niet ongesteld. Een keer lichte bloeding en dan wat roze afscheiding zeg maar bij afvegen. Heb zeurende buikpijn dat het er aankomt maar niks. Huisarts zegt dat het zeldzaam is dat je in de stopweek geen doorbraakbloeding hebt bij normaal gebruik maar het kan wel. Ik kon gewoon weer aan de pil beginnen en als ik volgende maand weer geen doorbraakbloeding heb moet ik terug bellen. Voel me compleet anders en ziekjes maar zal wel toevallig zijn . Over 1 week doe ik nog een test maar ik ga er vanuit niet zwanger te zijn

----------


## christel1

Moest ik jou zijn, ik zou toch eens naar de huisarts of gyneacoloog gaan. Je weet maar nooit, mijn mama was zwanger van een tweeling en heeft nog zeker 3 maand haar maandstonden gehad of wat ze dacht dat maandstonden waren. In die tijd slikte ze ook geen pil of zo en ze ging er ook van uit dat ze niet zwanger was. En volgens een huisarts kon ze nooit zwanger geworden zijn van een tweeling, niets is minder waar. Ze was klein en heel tenger van gestalte, er waren geen tweelingen in de familie maar blijkbaar kon het toch, want er waren er wel 2, mijn tweelingzus en ik (mij waren ze vergeten tot de vroedvrouw in die tijd begon te duwen om de placenta eruit te krijgen en ze de huisarts moest terugroepen omdat ik nog ging te voorschijn komen). 
En een nichtje van mijn dochter was ook zwanger van een tweeling maar er is maar 1 vruchtje gebleven, daar zat het wel in de familie, langs mijn zijde en langs de kant van haar man. 
Ga voor een bloedonderzoek bij de huisarts, ik denk dat je dan maar pas zekerheid hebt. 
Veel succes gewenst.

----------

